# Matagorda Bay



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well guys and girls time is here again for me to start migrating south. Matagorda produces alot of 30" trout this time of the year all the way through the winter. So we will be putting the Century in the barn and hookin to the Majek. Time to start wading. 

I will post some photos and a report on Monday....Wish me luck.

I will attach some pictures from last winter. They are from Late january. 44 degrees outside, and the water was cold enough some trout were starting to wash ashore. We still managed 104 reds in two days.( no we didn't kill em all) I think maybe 12 trout.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Those pictures sure lined up bad


----------

